# old fashon potato soup (1800's)



## pike (Feb 20, 2010)

thats right done the same since the 1800's so  basic anyone can do this
on a small scale size, use a small to med sauce pan,  dice up 3 to 4 potatos and a small onion, place in pan, fill with water just ubove potatos and boil till tender and add water to keep level.
when tender dont drain water but add milk to 3/4 of pan and add 3 spoon fulls of butter and let heat up and salt pepper to taste.









oyster soup is the same way,   in a smll sauce pan put one small can of oysters and a good scoop of butter and fry oysters untill firm or 20 to 25 min  the fill pan up to 3/4 with milk add another spoon of butter and let heat up then serve,  salt and pepper to taste,  old fashend can be easy


----------



## mistabob (Apr 1, 2010)

That recipe looks almost too easy to be true!  I bet more butter and maybe a couple other spices might make it even better!  Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 1, 2010)

It does sound alittle simple but alot of the times simple is sooo good. But I can think of alot of things to throw into it and it would be delish.


----------



## athabaskar (Apr 1, 2010)

You nailed my Grandma's oyster soup we always had at Christmas. The fry time on the oysters is a little long for my taste (I like them a little slippery), but the rest is exactly the same. I'm the only one in my house that likes oysters so I'll have to wait until the good fresh ones come in, but you lit my fire for oyster soup. Thanks!


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 1, 2010)

That is the potato soup I grew up with!  I always thought it was a PA Dutch style super simple basic ingredients recipe.  We hard boil some eggs and smash them in a bowl, ladle the soup over top and then add teh OTC big thick oyster crackers.  And (this may sound gross) we make peanut butter bread and dunk it in the soup.  Don't know how that came about, but it's how we roll...


----------



## aeroforce100 (Apr 2, 2010)

Wonder if you could make clam chowder the same way?


----------



## ak1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Sounds great! I love finding old recipes to try.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 2, 2010)

that does seem good and I love potato soup.  I also agree some of the bet recipes I have ever had are very simple


----------



## westsmoke (Apr 2, 2010)

Dont forget the dill!


----------



## dforbes (Apr 2, 2010)

my wife makes potato soup out of left over mashed potatoes. I know, there is no such thing as left over mashed potatoes, but we always make extra for potato soup. She adds bacon and hot pepper cheese. don't really know the recipe but I could get it if anyone is interested.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 2, 2010)

Just like my mother used to make...


----------



## caveman (Apr 2, 2010)

DING!!!!  Right here.  Call me interested.


----------



## jbomb (Apr 12, 2010)

I am very interested as well.


----------



## cheezeerider (Apr 12, 2010)

I would love the recipe. We always make extra mashed taters. It would be great to have another way to use them the next day. My Grandma used to make it, but that unfortunately I didn't get into cooking til it was too late to really appreciate what she and my other relatives had to offer.


----------

